# Live Cigar Samples



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I spoke with George about the cigar labels after getting some in the mail. The bands came out very clean looking and are printed on great quality material.

Boxes are being built right now and cigar production should start soon. George will be sending me some samples of the cigar soon in a 6x56 size so that I can send them out to some members of CigarLive.com for sampling. The samples will not be in the final "La Revolucion" size.

In order to make things fair I will have my wife randomly pick the members to send samples to. Yes I would love to send them out to every member but that is not possible so I think this is the best way to do it.

Please make sure that your Profile Address is correct so that the samples do not get lost in the mail. I am really excited about all of this. We have made the decision to do the first run of *200* boxes of each of the three blends. We can always do another run later in the year if needed but *600 *boxes should last us for a while.

I decided not to preorders but we will have the same discount for the first week that the cigars finally go on sale. I simply do not want any of the members having to wait weeks on the cigars after purchase. Thank you to everyone who has been patient in this process of creating a cigar for CigarLive.com

*#1 Nicaraguan with Corojo Wrapper - Green Label
#2 Nicaraguan,Panamanian,Columbian with Corojo Wrapper - Red Label
#3 Argentinian Puro - Blue Label*


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Great news Daniel from what we talked about last night these should be great smokes.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

getting closer


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

First week discount? I must have missed that...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

cant wait.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Good to hear Daniel. I too missed the first week promo thing???


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> Good to hear Daniel. I too missed the first week promo thing???


The plan was to take preorders but since I decided against it there will be a 10% discount for the first week the cigar goes on sale.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Ecto1 said:


> Great news Daniel from what we talked about last night these should be great smokes.


It was a great herf last night. Lots of smokes and fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Stogie - You have a firm date yet for the first week, or is it still somewhat up in the air?

Also, any chance of offering something smaller than a full box - maybe a sampler that includes 5 or so of each blend? I know that I could always do a box split and I know some folks will do that, but if there were a way to avoid the hassle, that would be great.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool Daniel I'm looking forward to these when they come out.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Love *the Labels..... Great Job Daniel


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Man I cant wait to get my hands on these, great job!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Sweet. I would love to try some! Lets hope i get picked(fingers crossed)


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

is it like a random draw. how is it going to work..


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

sounds like things are coming along great, can't wait!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*samples are never a bad thing, can't wait to smoke a live*


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm most definitely in!!:helloooo: cant wait.. loved the videos


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Stogie, I cant wait to try them!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm down for a 6x56 cigar just up my alley


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very exciting! Getting close!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds great. I'm hope I get in on the sample!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Would LOVE to try one!!!
PICK ME< PICK ME PLEASE!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great stuff Daniel, the labels look SWEET! 

CD


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

This should get interesting!!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

I like the labels, very clean. What color goes with what blend?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

threecrazychefs said:


> I like the labels, very clean. What color goes with what blend?


#1 Nicaraguan with Corojo Wrapper - Green Label
#2 Nicaraguan,Panamanian,Columbian with Corojo Wrapper - Red Label
#3 Argentinian Puro - Blue Label


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

*oh yea, this is SWEET. i hope i get picked for a sample. please pick me...pick me PLEASE!!!*

when will the LiveCigar.com be up and running?


----------



## hiway_87 (Mar 16, 2008)

can't wait to try one.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Put me down for a box of the Puros!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I can't wait to get my hands on some of these. Glad to hear things are coming along Daniel.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I'd enjoy doing a review of this cigar--


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Definitely looking forward to these, especially the Blue Label.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

love to try one of these great looking cigars!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Comment from a new 'kid' on the block...a sampler of say, 2 each would be great...not that I don't trust y'alls reviews or suggestions, but a box is a lil much going for a blind purchase. I do think I'd dig those GREEN labels tho!!!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I'm with those who would like to get a sampler or 5 pack instead of a full box. After all, these are going to be blind purchases for most of us. It's pricey to get a box and then find the profile doesn't match your tastes.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

labels do look crisp and sharp. very interested in the sticks; sound like killer blends/puro!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

alanf said:


> Thanks for the update. I'm with those who would like to get a sampler or 5 pack instead of a full box. After all, these are going to be blind purchases for most of us. It's pricey to get a box and then find the profile doesn't match your tastes.


Ditto what Alan says. I don't know if I would be willing to put $180 down for something that I have not tried a 5er of first...


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I think there are going to be plenty of box splits on this one, so I doubt anybody has to plunk down for an entire box to try these cigars.


----------



## cigardaddyo (Apr 6, 2008)

Congratulations on the cigar. It's amazing to see the video's from the blending to the tasting and now you have labels and boxes... oh boy. It's all coming together. Great job!


----------



## mmack338 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great Label I can hardly wait. Stogie will they be boxed standard 25 to a box?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> I think there are going to be plenty of box splits on this one, so I doubt anybody has to plunk down for an entire box to try these cigars.


True, I just wish there was an option to buy a 5er. I think it would help with costs, no boxes. But I'm sure I can get in on a box split or something.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Daniel! We are all excited to try them.


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

I want to try the blue label badly! There's gonna be nothing like it out there right now. Put me down for a box!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Stog, you must be feeling like an expectant father at this point! Awesome, man, really happy for you.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like great stuff
and with you guys behind the label its gotta be a fine smoke


----------



## skelator03 (Feb 16, 2008)

sounds great i have been waiting to try these also i love to try anything new put me down for one of those samplers too


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

baboruger said:


> True, I just wish there was an option to buy a 5er. I think it would help with costs, no boxes. But I'm sure I can get in on a box split or something.


Maybe we should see if the Sunday group would want to split a box. I'm in if so.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> Maybe we should see if the Sunday group would want to split a box. I'm in if so.


I'll bring it up to everyone!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Sheesh! Daniel WHO??? <G>

Sorry! HAW!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

This is just incredible to me ... We have our own line of cigars. WOW ... incredible. Can't wait. Great job Stogie and big thanks to everyone at Gran Habano.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I still remember one of the first times I talked to Stogie, he was talking about someday creating a "Live" cigar. I probably thought he was smoking something wacky, and I definitely wouldn't have thought it could happen so quickly. Just goes to show you- anything is possible. Now, off the record- the same night as he told me about the "Live" cigar, he also said his next dream was to appear on American Idol and sing his rendition of George Michael's "I Want Your Sex.". I guess we'll be seeing that soon as well. :biggrin:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great looking bands Daiel, can't wait to see the finished product, cigar, band. bow all together. Great job!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> I still remember one of the first times I talked to Stogie, he was talking about someday creating a "Live" cigar. I probably thought he was smoking something wacky, and I definitely wouldn't have thought it could happen so quickly. Just goes to show you- anything is possible. Now, off the record- the same night as he told me about the "Live" cigar, he also said his next dream was to appear on American Idol and sing his rendition of George Michael's "I Want Your Sex.". I guess we'll be seeing that soon as well. :biggrin:


That is just wrong!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Stogie said:


> That is just wrong!


<SIGH!!!> <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Actually, I give up... <G>


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Man I cant wait to try some of these, that Argentinean has me so intrigued.


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

boomerd35 said:


> Now, off the record- the same night as he told me about the "Live" cigar, he also said his next dream was to appear on American Idol and sing his rendition of George Michael's "I Want Your Sex."


Now that is hilarious! I hate it when I read stuff like this because I start laughing out loud at the computer and the family stares at me like I've lost my marbles.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Man, it sure would be sweet to have your name picked outa the proverbial hat on this one!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

They should be good,cant wait to try one or two maybe even all three..


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Daniel, I know that you have been working hard on this, and the site, all of the hard work is truly appreciated!! I really enjoy CigarLive and I am quite sure that the cigars will be just as pleasing as this fantastic website.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Looking forward to this.
I would really enjoy recieving a sampler if I may.

BIG thanks!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Can't wait to try these .................


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Ya know Stogie, NUb had a countdown clock for the release date on their site. Tick tock....


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

boomerd35 said:


> Ya know Stogie, NUb had a countdown clock for the release date on their site. Tick tock....


that would be cool.

hook it up daniel!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd like to try one.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Very exciting to have our own CL brand--How many cigar sites can lay claim to that???


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking forward to trying 1 myself.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome Daniel. I cannot wait. All the best of luck in this venture!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks guys it is a small amount of cigars but it is enough for us.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

I agree on the 5 pack samplers. That would be a nice thing to have. It is hard to spend $180 a box on a stick that I have never tried. Is this possible?


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking forward to trying these cigars, please tell me that you will ship to the UK??

Colin


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

cjd-uk said:


> Looking forward to trying these cigars, please tell me that you will ship to the UK??
> 
> Colin


Im the same boat here. Would love to get picked to sample,but since thats a remote chance anyway to get these when they release sent to me here in tokyo.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

cjd-uk said:


> Looking forward to trying these cigars, please tell me that you will ship to the UK??
> 
> Colin


I second this. Really hope we can get hold of some. Cant wait for the release.


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Can't wait to kick back and draw back on a "LIVE" while Livin it up watchin the Astro's Live on the tube. It's a great evening just waiting to happen.... Can't we just fast forward a few weeks and get on with it!

It's like waiting for Christmas day to get here and you know you have a fresh box waiting for you under the tree!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

cdowden3691 said:


> Can't wait to kick back and draw back on a "LIVE" while Livin it up watchin the Astro's Live on the tube. It's a great evening just waiting to happen.... Can't we just fast forward a few weeks and get on with it!
> 
> It's like waiting for Christmas day to get here and you know you have a fresh box waiting for you under the tree!


Your killing me. Everytime I talk to people about the cigar I feel like I am talking about a kid on the way. I simply can not wait until others can smoke what we have been working so hard on.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Your killing me. Everytime I talk to people about the cigar I feel like I am talking about a kid on the way. I simply can not wait until others can smoke what we have been working so hard on.


Ha ha, Stogie! You're having a "Love Child" and it's triplets! Move over Diego ... Green, Blue & Red are on the way!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice lables nice job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

ytford said:


> Im the same boat here. Would love to get picked to sample,but since thats a remote chance anyway to get these when they release sent to me here in tokyo.


Ian
If I get my hands on more than 1, consider Tokyo a target once more. Consider this NOT a threat.

getting ever so close and all is quiet


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

great news! I cant wait!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Very exciting to have our own CL brand--How many cigar sites can lay claim to that???


At least one that I am aware of - Cigar Family!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

ytford said:


> Im the same boat here. Would love to get picked to sample,but since thats a remote chance anyway to get these when they release sent to me here in tokyo.


Im sure we'll be able to work something out. 'Live' cigars will make it to us


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

can't wait for these, sound very nice!


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Sounds Good!!


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Daniel (Jim / Goingfersmoke) & I are looking forward to purchasing one of the boxes, by the way love the labels they really stand out. Also would love to be picked on the samples going out...


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

VIVA La Revolucion! Damn it is hard waiting!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

SVB said:


> At least one that I am aware of - Cigar Family!


That's cheating though, lol. They had the cigars first.


----------



## scott 4 cigars (Apr 29, 2008)

The bands look great....:whoohoo:


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Major SWEET, Looking forward to this


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Daniel,
Any update on the release date please.

Colin


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm... seems pretty exciting. I watched all the videos on this cigar... I really want to try the Argentinean Puro.... sounds like a great smoke.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Oh this will be so cool sitting in my humi! 

How much are the boxes expected to sell for?


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Been here for a couple of weeks, and just now found this thread,(DOH). I am interested in checking these out as well. Don't know how the random draw process works, but put me in the hat. After reading the blog about this project, it sounds very exciting. Congrats on the birth of a new blend, and a new vitola.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll throw my hat into the ring for a sampler. I'd like to know what the box price of the puro's will be...


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

The EVP said:


> I'll throw my hat into the ring for a sampler. I'd like to know what the box price of the puro's will be...


Daniel said at one point that the price per box, for all three blends, would be $180. Though that was a while ago, so the prices may have changed since then. Also, at the beginning of this thread, he mentions there will be a 10% discount on boxes purchased in the first week they are released. That would make the price $162.


----------



## casper (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow very nice! Can't wait to check some out


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cant wait for 'LiVE' to go on sale. The wait is killing me!!


----------



## Reverend Mike (Sep 4, 2007)

Congratulations on getting this going. I know from experience that it's lots of work.


----------



## eneyman-cl (May 29, 2008)

very cool, i'd like to get in on this as well.


----------



## WileyCoyote (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok, the website is not up yet. Is there an update on a projected release date? I’d love to get my hands on a sampler or box split.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Update: Talked to George today and the LIVE cigars are done being rolled. I should know more soon about when they will ship. It has been alot of work for George to do this at the same time as his new cigar coming out. We are getting close to the day that they will be in the humidors of the members of CigarLive.com.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Wooo Hooo, awesome Stogie!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

great news stogie


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great news!!!!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Stogie said:


> We are getting close to the day that they will be in the humidors of the members of CigarLive.com.


Gimme, gimme, gimme  J/k- take your time. This thing is getting to be like that old Paul Mason wine commercial - "We will sell no wine before its time."


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

These sound good would like to get some myself.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

soon is not good enough I want them now:roflmao: seriously thats great news


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Major SWEET!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha I can not wait. I have learned alot from the project and George is a great person to work with. It was a total blast to get to do this. Even with such a small production run of 600 boxes I feel like it should last us for the rest of the year. More than likely it will be the only production run for this year.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:whoohoo: :whoohoo: Thats awesome news :biggrin: Cant wait to try them


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Very Cool!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm looking forward to getting some of these. Keep us posted.


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Please consider me for this sample...Thank You!

Peanut


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

just getting adjusted to this site i saw this thread it looks great i would really appreciate being allowed to be in the drawing. i love cigars but unfortunatly i dont have the funds to really get my feet that wet in this hobby


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

This thread is reaaaaal old... these went out back in June... Sorry Guys.


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

ooh bummer well thanx for looking out it was worth a shot


----------

